# Shipping costs ?



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

To ship a guitar within Canada.
Who with and ± how much ?
Your experience ?

To ship it, I am going to double box it (+ bubble wrap) since I don't have a case. Will also support the neck and headstock with a piece of wood for added security.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It varies obviously on weight, how far, how fast it's to be shipped and insurance.

I'm in Ontario and shipped one to the bush in BC somewhere and it was @ $180 through CP.
The guitar was insured for @ $1200 and it was in a HSC.
I've recieved one from NFLD and it was around the same cost.
Both of those were electric guitars with cases.

I received a bass from Edmonton by bus and it was almost half the cost, but the tracking sucked.
Took three days to leave the city, then the next time I went to track it, the number came up non-existant.
I figured that it was gonzo, but it showed up at the door a few days later.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks sulphur
I want to try selling on Reverb in Canada only, and wonder about what to offer as shipping costs.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

BGood said:


> Thanks sulphur
> I want to try selling on Reverb in Canada only, and wonder about what to offer as shipping costs.


You can get shipping quotes on Canadapost.ca. A typical guitar box is 44x18x8 (sometimes 48x18x8) and 25lbs. I waiver on this but i have found that generally, if you include FREE shipping, it tends to help the sale (ie include a shipping cost in your price).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It is nice to have the shipping cost included in the asking price,
but that can vary so much depending on where it's going.
The difference between you shipping within your province, or even ALTA,
than to the east coast for example, can be substantial.

I've heard of lots of guys using couriers within Canada because there are no brokerage fees.

Everything I've shipped out has been through Canada Post.
If you're going to be moving a bunch of gear, it's worth looking into a Small Business Solutions card from CP.
That was previously known as the Ventire 1 card. Just ask about it at your local PO.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I use only Canada Post. 30-50$ to ship.
I'm curious, how do you sell on Reverb only to Canada?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

capnjim said:


> I'm curious, how do you sell on Reverb only to Canada?


Dunno yet, first time user. But I saw that you can specify shipping to Canada only.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with capnjim...id ballpark it at about $50 for basic service, with tracking number/signature.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If I recall correctly, shipping an electric guitar from here to Calgary....regular post....cost me about $35 or so. A box about the same size and weight from here to Saskatoon by the Dog was less and got there faster.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> If I recall correctly, shipping an electric guitar from here to Calgary....regular post....cost me about $35 or so. A box about the same size and weight from here to Saskatoon by the Dog was less and got there faster.


Was this sometime in the 70's?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> ... from here to Saskatoon by the Dog was less and got there faster.


 Would that be Dog Sled ?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BGood said:


> Would that be Dog Sled ?


Haha!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

No really ... what's the Dog ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BGood said:


> No really ... what's the Dog ?


My guess is Greyhound.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just Expidited a LP today, from Sudbury to Peterborough.
It was forty bucks and change before insurance, final cost was double that afterwards.
Ninety some bucks, within Ontario.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BGood said:


> No really ... what's the Dog ?


Greyhound.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Ah !
Woof woof ...


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

sulphur said:


> I just Expidited a LP today, from Sudbury to Peterborough.
> It was forty bucks and change before insurance, final cost was double that afterwards.
> Ninety some bucks, within Ontario.


Kannada Post ?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BGood said:


> Kannada Post ?


Yes, and that was with my Venture1 card Expidited.
It would've been a bit more Xpress post.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks, I just signed up for it.


----------



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

I sent a guitar from Kelowna to Victoria and it was $60 with Canada Post. I also sent a Calton case which is quite heavy and it was not much more than $50. Canada Post seems really good for that.

Shipping to the States is another matter. Even small things, like magazines is ridiculous. The same the other way around. I wanted to buy some instructional books from Washington State and the shipping was more then book (around $20).


----------



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

BTW, StewMac sells these air filled pillows (top hat and bottom padding) for shipping and they work superbly. They really stabilize the guitar. But again, shipping is more expensive than the product. After some sleuthing I found they are manufactured in Quebec but you can't buy them anywhere in Canada, at least not to my knowledge. Apparently, Martin is using their product now. I don't know why guitar stores don't sell shipping material as there are lots of pickers and traders.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

kelowna said:


> BTW, StewMac sells these air filled pillows (top hat and bottom padding) for shipping and they work superbly. They really stabilize the guitar. But again, shipping is more expensive than the product. After some sleuthing I found they are manufactured in Quebec but you can't buy them anywhere in Canada, at least not to my knowledge. Apparently, Martin is using their product now. I don't know why guitar stores don't sell shipping material as there are lots of pickers and traders.


If you know who makes them, why not ask them directly ?


----------



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

I have, but they are a manufacturer and they don't deal with individual customers, which I understand. Most wholesale businesses do.


----------



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

Not sure if I can post a link here, but here it is. The box is not really necessary, as any box will do. Love the top hat.





__





Acoustic Guitar Shipping System - StewMac


Never worry about damaged guitars again with these rugged boxes and custom padding for safely shipping acoustic guitars in cases or gig bags. Never worry about damaged guitars again with these rugged boxes and custom padding for safely shipping acoustic




www.stewmac.com


----------



## Twisted Metal (Oct 12, 2011)

BGood said:


> Dunno yet, first time user. But I saw that you can specify shipping to Canada only.


You just click the regions/locations you want to ship to. You can just pick Canada if you want.....not sure if folks from other countries can see then or not.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Generally I can safely ship a guitar within Canada for $100, give or take a bit..

I've been successful in cutting down bicycle boxes to a suitable size for guitars.

I slack the strings off about a full tone, put something between the strings and the frets (paper is fine) and insure it. Lots of stuffing / bubble wrap, foam peanuts, et cetera.

Leaving exposed hand holds will make it safer for the guitar.

I use CP.

So far, so good.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Generally I can safely ship a guitar within Canada for $100, give or take a bit..
> 
> I've been successful in cutting down bicycle boxes to a suitable size for guitars.
> 
> ...


I also build my own boxes and the secret for them not falling apart on the way is to completely wrap them in packing tape. It costs 2 more dollars to do so.
Never any loose packing material like foam peanuts, they will pack at the bottom of the box and leave empty gaps elsewhere. Bubble wrap for me.


----------

